# Frightened to the Core



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

oh poor Liberty, that chicken looks really scary, i would have run for my life too


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

OMG! What a harrowing experience for Liberty! LOL That thing looks like it would scare Mr T!!! Hope Liberty never has to go through such a scary thing again!!!!!!!! ROFL I hope the "Danger" has now passed!


P.S Too cute!!!! is that for your easter card?????


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

That is so funny!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww, poor Liberty!

I think I'd be scared of that sight too, lol!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Jesse is an amature photographer and wanted Liberty to 'Hold' Mallory in a basket or in her handbag....was looking for a photographic play on 'bird dog'

Mallory is very used to being handled, dressed, and carried around. She has 'two dogs of her own'. 

Liberty has a really nice 'Hold' and a good Solid 'Stay' and really does have a good relationship with birds in general....BUT the sight of this chicken in a dress kind of freaked her out! 

If Jesse has stopped laughing at my dog, perhaps we will work over the summer to desensitize her and hopefuly (eventually) get some shots!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

If a chicken showed up in front of me wearing that dress, I'd have run too. I take it she ran a-fowl of Mr. Blackwell's best dressed list this year.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor Liberty! I don't know which one must feel worse this morning. Liberty for being frighted off by a chicken or Mallory for being out chickened by a golden. 

I'm with Liberty and prefer my chicken wearing clear plastic and not polka dot dresses.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

haha! Thanks for the laugh... THat was funny!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Carraig said:


> I take it she ran a-fowl of Mr. Blackwell's best dressed list this year.



You are one pun-y chick!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

LMAO, that is too funny! What an adorable little dress, I can't say I have ever seen a chicken in a dress...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, too funny! I want to know how you got that chicken in a dress!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would have been scared if I saw a chicken in a dress. That is just to funny. Hopefully she will get over her fear of chickens in a dress. that would be a really cute picture if she gets over her fear.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Awww poor Liberty. Don't feel bad girl, the chicken is cute but I'm kinda frieked out myself :.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is so funny. Liberty sounds like my KayCee----only kayCee is scared of many things. honey on the other hnd wold have probably tried to eat the chicken.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Aw.....poor Liberty. A chicken in a dress....LOL


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought it was going to be a stuffed chicken in a dress - not a live chicken! Thanks for the chuckle. Poor Liberty.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, those little buggers will peck your eyes out if you're not careful! just kidding...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

this made me smile!


----------

